# super cab f250 plow truck



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it a big disadvantage to put a plow on a F250 super cab?

any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Frankly, no. That's what I plow with.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

*my mistake*

i meant the super crew. the one with four full sized doors.

sorry.

tom


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Depends on where your plowing. 

Small/tight areas like residential drives yes a longer truck can be a problem. Big open areas such as commercial lots truck length isn't really critical.

Make sure the blade your installing is wide enough to cover the rear track width while angled.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

how would i figure that out?? i was planning on putting an 8 foot blade? to small?


thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

andyman0291;608772 said:


> how would i figure that out?? i was planning on putting an 8 foot blade? to small?
> 
> thanks


Is it a short or long bed?

Short bed = 8 ft minimum.

Long bed = 8.5 ft minimum.

The longer the truck is, the wider the plow needs to be to work well.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I plow with an 04 crew cab short bed and love it. Had an ext cab and I like plowing with the crew better.
I run an 8 1/2' Sno-Way V.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

my 01' was a ccsb, plowed great with an 8' plow, to be honest, I wish I could go back to it versus my school bus I plow with now cclbd


----------

